# MontyDone



## MontyDone (Dec 1, 2014)

My first time . 
1. I live in THAILAND , and have IPAD about 2 year old ,

2. I went to ISHOP here in THAILAND about some small thing , He told me I had to charge over to icloud,

3. This where trouble started because my email address was [email protected] when I try to go back in it would not let me 
I took it back to ISHOP and they told no can do  I was upset and never went back , but now I'm stuck with icloud and all my information that I need is in @me.com . How can I go back in ? to my original site .

Yours MontyDone


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Removed your email address to stymy the spambots.



> when I try to go back in it would not let me


What do you mean by "try to go back in"?
What is the "it"?


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

Go to an Apple store, and they'll help you.


----------



## MontyDone (Dec 1, 2014)

Thank you for reply to my email re IPAD .....
Yes I will taker it in to ISHOP next when I'm in town ....
I mean when I can't go back in , I mean can't go back into my files @me.com . 


Regards ALANDONE .........


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I don't understand. Did you close your me.com account? How do (or did) you access the account?


----------



## MontyDone (Dec 1, 2014)

No I not close , but inot sure if the guy at ISHOP did , I will go back to ISHOP and find out also the guy who made the changes may not be working there any more , It's very hard as they not speak good ENGLISH.



Regards Alan.......


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

You need to go to an APPLE STORE. I don't know what an ISTORE is. What country are you in? APPLE STORES have Apple logos and employees are highly trained. Some countries have counterfeit stores that claim to be Apple. You don't want to go there.


----------



## MontyDone (Dec 1, 2014)

Sorry I wrong they have ISHOP or ISTORE HERE IN THAILAND , THERE ENGLISH IS NOT SO GOOD .
I said in my first email I was from THAILAND and had IPAD ....
The Apple Stores are all good here , just people not speak English too good.........


Alan...........


----------

